# American bulldog pitbull mix



## apbt1118 (Jun 28, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone on here has this mix breed that they can tell me about it what to look for in temperament,behavior problems or that you can tell me about the 2 breeds that way I can have a better understanding of the breeds I know a little bit on pitbulls but if there are anyone on here with more experience with pitbulls and the american bulldog your advice is much appreciated thank you all


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Are you thinking about a specific dog, such as one in a shelter? Those breeds are similar enough that dogs in shelters/rescues can get either or both labels somewhat generically. If so, then it is best to evaluate that particular dog for things like energy level, exercise needs, dog-friendliness etc. 

If you are thinking of a puppy, well, I highly recommend either researching a good breeder of either type of dog (not one that breeds them as a mix) or getting one of the many many bully breed puppies available in shelters.

In my experience with "pit bulls" (all rescue so exact breeding unknown and I don't claim to be an expert at all), they tend to be very people oriented dogs. Very eager to please, very trainable, love attention, love being near you. Medium to high energy, it seems to vary but at least on the level of the average Lab we'll say. Some are very high energy and intense, like Border Collies; some more laid back like Mastiffs (generalities of course). Typically "happy" dogs, ready to go for walks or hikes etc. I think of them as "soft" dogs- they pick up on emotions easily and respond to them. Loveable cuddlebugs IMO.

Yes, there is a tendency to dog aggression, No, not every pit is dog aggressive by any means. I'd say far more are slightly selective and prefer dogs they know; meaning not good dogs for a dog park but just fine in a household or with dog buddies. If you get a puppy, this is harder to predict as even good socializing can't always prevent issues later. If you get a dog that is mature, you can typically know from the start (2-3 years old) if the dog is dog-aggressive. It isn't always a huge issue to manage, but if you have other dogs or frequently spend time with other dogs then it is something to consider. 

Thin, short fur which helps in summer but can leave them cold in winter (if it gets below freezing). 

Sports are a great way to burn energy and many pit bulls excel in weight pull and other activities. Even on the lower end of the energy scale, figure one full hour a day minimum of brisk walking plus playtime and training. Adult dogs may enjoy running (don't run a puppy on-leash, bad for the joints)


----------



## apbt1118 (Jun 28, 2012)

No im sorry I should have explained myself better I have an american bulldog pitbull mix I was just wondering if anyone had this kind of mix breed to get info on them and I was also asking on if anyone had American bulldogs and pitbulls so that way they can give me info on the breeds to help me with my puppy


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ah, gotcha. There's a few posters here that have a lot of experience with pits; Spicy and Darkmoon for example. 
I'm involved in pit bull rescue, so while I've only had a few myself, I'm around a lot on a regular basis. 

Are there specific things you are working on or trying to train? I think the majority of training things are the same across breeds.

How old is your puppy?


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Are you having specific issues with your puppy or just looking for general temperament and behavior things to look for? I don't have any experience with bulldogs but my experience with pit bull puppies are they are extremely people oriented and the worst punishment in the world is to be ignored. I'm sure there are tons more people on here that have much more experience than I do, so I hope they offer more help.


----------



## apbt1118 (Jun 28, 2012)

My puppy is 2 month I think I took him to the vet and she didn't even know funny I know but he check out fine being that I got him from a back yard breeder but the only issue I see that I had is food aggression he growled when I was moving the food in his blow what are some things to do with that type of breed I have kids I hear they are good with kids


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

apbt1118 said:


> My puppy is 2 month I think I took him to the vet and she didn't even know funny I know but he check out fine being that I got him from a back yard breeder but the only issue I see that I had is food aggression he growled when I was moving the food in his blow what are some things to do with that type of breed I have kids I hear they are good with kids


First of all I'd do your research on the breeds you think your dog contain. American Bulldogs are a guardian breed which means they can be very protective which is like a dual blade sword. They are protective which is nice, but they can be too much and if not trained correctly down right dangerous. 

Both Pits and Bulldogs are very high energy breeds who need an outlet for their energy. Look into puppy training classes, basic obedience classes, and plan on a lot of outdoor walks and play times. Also look into mind toys, Kongs, nose games, look into Clicker training your dog and the game 101 things to do with a box.

Both breeds are also normally very smart... too smart. Both are working breeds and they will think (if you are lucky you'll end up with a lazy dog, but it's rare as a younger dog). My Pit Peanut is so smart, she learns quickly. She knows the names of 5 different toys, that are the same toy only different colors. She figures out puzzle toys quickly, and knows how to open doors (Had to change door locks on my doors thanks to her). She figured out how to set off mouse traps that I had set because she would climb on counter tops (note she's 45lbs and tiny) and that was the final straw on trying to teach her to not do it. She would toss a rope on the mouse trap to set it off and then go to town after it went off.

So my advice to you is TRAIN TRAIN TRAIN! You can not do enough training with your dealing with the two breeds in question. 

One thing to note: Please check out City, State, and County bi-laws to make sure Pits are OK in your area. If you rent or live in a HOA, make sure they don't ban the breed. Pit's are banned in many areas of the country due to idiotic "band aid" laws. So double check your local laws and if you travel make sure to check the cities your traveling to and through on their laws. You don't want to put your dog in any accidental danger.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Follow darkmoon's advice. Part of the training is lots(!!!) of socialization and near perfect Bite inhibition.
I like to compare Pits with Labs and Rotties. All 3 are very strong, tough dogs, 'bred' to love people. All three will bite to play - my personal opinion, not really based on fact, is that Lab puppies are the worst nippers, but they easily grow into soft-mouthed adults.

All 3 dogs can be socialized and given lots of play experience, so that they will earn to self-handicap... My Lab mix can play with a Yorkie, the worst that he'll do is slime her badly or step on her. I don't believe that a socialized Pit or Rottie will start a fight ... but they will not back down... My Lab has learned to walk away from fear aggressive dogs (we can use him to socialize them.)

An important 'mistake' that I just learned about socialized Pits is that they will still bite ... hard... when excited. They are not being aggressive, and dog playmates can tell the lack of aggression. However, if play gets too exciting, they can latch on (not lock on) and draw blood, even with the playmate shrieking. Like many dogs, an aggressive Pit wanting to do damage can bite multiple times... and very quickly. 

In any case, encourage your dog to play, but stop the play briefly when the energy level elevates too much. Then, when he calms a little, let him go back to play. And, I can repeat too much... teach him Bite Inhibition so that he has a very soft mouth...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

hanksimon said:


> An important 'mistake' that I just learned about socialized Pits is that they will still bite ... hard... when excited. They are not being aggressive, and dog playmates can tell the lack of aggression. However, if play gets too exciting, they can latch on (not lock on) and draw blood, even with the playmate shrieking. Like many dogs, an aggressive Pit wanting to do damage can bite multiple times... and very quickly.


Woah woah WOAH... Time out *Holds up her hands and makes a T with them*

I'm not sure where you've found this out, but this is INCORRECT! Not even correct at all. ANY dog can bite harder when playing, and sure they can draw blood when they play nip BUT In all the experience I've had with my dogs, and my friends dogs, and every Pit I've ever known this is NOT true at all. I'm kind of floored that this type of information is going around. Both of my dogs have great bite inhibition. My big male Nubs can bite through some hard plastic which makes me cringe, but he knows when he has flesh, even Peanuts, in his mouth and he's gentle as heck. I can put my whole hand in his mouth while he's playing with a toy and have no fear of all of him harming me more then a scrape from one of his k9 teeth. Peanut like's to think that when you have clothing on, she can bite a bit harder and it not hurt as much. It's still not even close to enough to break skin. I have NEVER had one of my dogs draw blood by their mouth (now their hard heads are a totally different story). In fact you know why Pit Bulls aren't used for Protection work with the police departments? They do NOT like to bite people. One reason why these dogs are now used for SAR work, Drug detection, and Bomb detection work. There is no fear of these dogs being unfriendly to the general public so they can be in busy airports and such places without fear.

As for biting multiple times, again, incorrect. Pit Bulls came from the Bulldog which was bred for Bull Baiting back in England. The Pit Bull's thing is to bite and hold on for dear life. You don't get multiple quick bites from a Pit, they grip and hold that's how the myth of "locking jaws" came around. 

Also a scream from a dog, should stop a dog in it's tracks unless it means business. If it means business then you have a dog fight on your hands, and that's a whole different era. 

I do think that your right about the two items you listed, but the reasons behind them are very very wrong.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Your dogs have Bite Inhibition. My neighbor's dog and my nephew's dog are sweet, gentle, well-socialized... and do NOT have adequate Bite Inhibition. We didn't know this. My neighbor's dog was playing with a Rottie and grabbed onto the Rottie's cheek, drawing shrieks and blood, but not letting go. We initially thought there was some aggression and fighting, so pulled them apart... as we were dragging the Pit off the Rottie came running after us to play with the Pit, in a way that doesn't happen after an attack.

In an unrelated instance, my adult nephew was playing fetch with his Pit. Then the nephew chased the Pit and started rough housing... and the Pit bit him, then he backed off immediately, 'apologizing,' by licking and playbowing.

When I asked Ian Dunbar about these two instances, separately, he connected them saying that they were issues of Bite Inhibition and over-excitement. Yes, any dog can get over-excited, but Pits can ramp up very quickly and do damage. Labs and Rotties don't ramp up in the same way. 

If the OP doesn't understand the importance of excellent bite inhibition, this is a critical issue to be addressed.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Shell and DarkMoon have given great advice. Not really too much to add. I've only ever owned one AB. Though I've had many Pits what they've said is spot on. 

Are you going to post pics? 



hanksimon said:


> An important 'mistake' that I just learned about socialized Pits is that they will still bite ... hard... when excited. They are not being aggressive, and dog playmates can tell the lack of aggression. However, if play gets too exciting, they can latch on (not lock on) and draw blood, even with the playmate shrieking. Like many dogs, an aggressive Pit wanting to do damage can bite multiple times... and very quickly.


This is far from true. I've had many APBT and NEVER had this issue. When Pits play you end up with slobber covered dogs not blood. Most none of my Pits will put their mouth on me when playing but for the couple who would they'd never break the skin! They don't even apply pressure. This is the same when they play with other dogs. Mine also play with friends Pits and in many years we've never had a "bite inhibition issue". This breed faces enough, this is just another UNTRUE negative stereotype. Instead of spreading misinfo about the breed RESEARCH. Maybe you should say your nephew's Pit lacks appropriate bite inhibition. Not the breed as a whole. 
The dog went as far as biting him that's pretty serious.

A Pit Bull who cur snaps usually does so defensively and doesn't really want to be in a serious fight. This is typically the least damages thing you witness. 

A Pit Bull in a fight, you better believe they will grab and hold. This is when they mean business and it can be quite serious. They keep the hold and shake it out doing damage to that area, they may release the hold to gain a better one and keep/shake the new one. This is where the importance and purpose of having a breaking stick comes in.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The OP asked for temperament,behavior problems. So that he wouldn't be painfully surprised, like we were, I gave him a blunt experience. Your experience with Pits that always have a soft mouth response, is very different than my experiences.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

hanksimon said:


> The OP asked for temperament,behavior problems. So that he wouldn't be painfully surprised, like we were, I gave him a blunt experience. Your experience with Pits that always have a soft mouth response, is very different than my experiences.


Experience does give people their own perception but minute experiences don't always tell the truth.

I'm sure I can find someone who's had half a dozen negative experiences....Pits who've growled at them, bit them and behaved aggressive.

I would correct them just as well for believing Pits are generally HA even though that has been their experience. Giving advice is great but if it's something that only effects a minority of the breed it's not breed specific.

The biggest issue is your statement on aggression and fighting. _They grab when excited playing but do quick bites if they want to cause damage._ Which is totally false and against the nature of the breed. Even if it never happens as yes some Pits cur snap but not generally. I sure think it is important that he is prepared if this dog ever does get into a fight that his dog will likely grab on and not easily let go. It's not just "excited play" and it might be very hard to k keep his dog from doing damage to the other dog you don't even realize what's going on. Most people panic, some yell, some hit the dog, dump water on them but the fight goes on.





Couldn't find the video I have on my other computer - Guy was walking his Pit Bull when a roaming Pit attacked his which ensued a lengthy fight as he didn't have a breaking stick and was at first alone even with another person the dogs were keeping holds and kept getting holds. This isn't play it's a fight. 
This video shows clearly two Pit Bulls fighting. They are not playing with lack of bite inhibition as you believe. Basically you could tell what was going to happen before it happened due to the way they were wagging their tails and the looks on their faces. 

Luckily they only got lip holds and there was the man power to quickly separate them. Though picking them up to "put a pause in their biting mechanism" as CM states isn't true and no guarantee of anything. I've dealt with accidents and know a lot of friends with Pit Bulls. If you start to cut off their air supply with the collar that does help obviously. Simply getting their legs off the ground NOPE. They do a lot of their fighting standing on back legs only. Simply holding them doesn't stop them though by holding them until they break holds does neutralize damage by preventing them from getting a better hold and from shaking. I've known of Pit Bulls being rolled over on their back being held by their legs and lifted in the air this way (belly up), known them held completely upside down (back legs up, head down) and not break their hold. I've heard so many times grab a dogs back legs and flip them or throw water on them and they will stop but it's failed numerous times with Pits I've known. 

I think even if it doesn't happen the OP should be prepared for this. ABs are also a grip and hold type breed.


----------



## scar (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi. I have one myself and she is great! Very smart,well mannered...well she is still a pup but she listens when I tell her to do something.. I am so Vlad I got her. She has been a great companion to me, we do everything together. She does get rough in play sometimes but I have taught her not to bite. Instead she nibbles like flea biting..She is very healthy too. She does like to bark,but that's just her talking to me


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

My experience in dealing with them at the shelter is that they're very sweet, people oriented dogs. I would advise training them manners from the beginning (not jumping up or pulling on the leash) because they (in my experience) may not know their own strength and could unintentionally injure in play or excitement.


----------

